# beginner scorpion



## Kylerules999 (Jun 17, 2010)

what would be a reasonably placid, moderately large easy to keep beginner scorpion.


----------



## wasgij (Jun 17, 2010)

join the australian invert forum. you will find all the info you need on aussie scorpions.
the green scorpion sells alot and has care sheets on what they have available, enjoy

The Green Scorpion


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 17, 2010)

Australian Invertebrate Forum - Forum - as said join this forum,

the best 2 starters and the most commonly kept are the black rock scorpion - urodacus manicatus or a flinders range scorpion - urodacus elongatus
black rock scorpions get up to 5cm and are very placid while flinders range get up to 12cm ( one of australias biggest ) and are also placid
heres a pic of each of mine to show you 
1st pic - flinders range 
2nd pic - black rock


----------



## Kylerules999 (Jun 18, 2010)

what about Urodacus macrurus


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 18, 2010)

Kylerules999 said:


> what about Urodacus macrurus


 
i wouldnt say no, they are good aswell


----------



## reptilesrkool (Jun 18, 2010)

ive got some easy to look after scorpions for sale if your interseted


----------



## PhilK (Jun 18, 2010)

No Australian scorpions are placid - not like those giants in the US.. anyone of them can sting or pinch and will be stressed by handling, you can't just walk around holding them.

Make sure you join the Australian Invert Forum and do plenty of reading as no scorpions are easy to keep - people think they are but then they die in a few months.

Cheers


----------



## reptilesrkool (Jun 18, 2010)

yea it`s true it stresses them but i have scorpions that walk out of there cage so i put me hand out and the crawl on


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 18, 2010)

some species are more aggresive while most are more placid .... thats why i suggested those 2 species for him ..... i wasnt going to suggets a yaschenskoi or something like that ...... i handle all my scorpions with no problem. You have to trust them and be sensible, if you know your scorpion is aggressie dont handle it .... its simple


----------



## mscarr (Jun 18, 2010)

The Invert forum is a great place to start. As suggested, Flinders Ranges Scorpions or Black Rock Scorpions would be an ideal choice to begin with, and both can be handled and are relatively placid.
I have Southern Black Rock Scorpions available for sale, both adults and babies if interested.


----------



## reptilesrkool (Jun 18, 2010)

hey yea i have rainforest scorpions for sale that let u pat them i wouldn`t recomend doing it lol i have done it but don`t do it unless i have to do it witch there no reason y u have to pat a scorpon lol and i have babie black rock for sale as well but im looking for adults


----------



## richoman_3 (Jun 19, 2010)

reptilesrkool said:


> hey yea i have rainforest scorpions for sale that let u pat them i wouldn`t recomend doing it lol i have done it but don`t do it unless i have to do it witch there no reason y u have to pat a scorpon lol and i have babie black rock for sale as well but im looking for adults


 
actually i should of mentioned lio's ( rainforst scorpions ) they are so most placid out of all aussie scorps, and rarely sting - well just about never sting. They use their claws to grab prey thats why they are so big, heres a few pics of mine and their setup ... ( these are liocheles caudicula )


----------



## Klaery (Jun 19, 2010)

yeah lio's are by far the most placid and are also pretty much the easiest to care for. I have never been stung by a lio and hold them/move them round with my hands often. If you like the look then go for them  I disagree with the comment above that scorpions are hard to keep.... Urodacus yashenkoi and a couple of the much rarer species are the only ones you would maybe have trouble with. The vast majority are very easy.


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Jun 19, 2010)

can you feed scorpions woodies???


----------



## Kylerules999 (Jun 19, 2010)

how would you set up an enclosure for a flinders range scorpion?


----------



## PhilK (Jun 19, 2010)

Join the AIF and find out mate, or go on the Green Scorpion website that somebody posted further up and read the care sheet. You'll find out a lot more doing your own research and it certainly isn't hard. It's the best bit about getting a new critter.

EDIT:

U. elongatus care sheet
http://www.thegreenscorpion.com.au/showcon.toy?cid=58633

How to make a false bottom
http://www.inverts.com.au/showthread.php?14103-How-To-Make-a-False-Bottom-Set-Up

There you go the work is done for you, now go and READ!


----------



## reptilesrkool (Jun 19, 2010)

yea mate i have heaps of lio`s thats y im selling some but there kool as easy to look after and every thing like that


----------



## Klaery (Jun 20, 2010)

As Phil said check those care sheets out. False bottom isn't a necessity with this species though. I just spray one end of the enclosure and have ventilation at the other. Barring yashenkoi's pretty much all species can be kept like this. Kind of like reptiles where you have a warm and a cool end so that they can choose the temperature, but with humidity.


----------



## Klaery (Jun 20, 2010)

Hmm wouldn't let me edit my post. Anyway meant to say yashenkoi and similar urodacus species (armatus etc). They are the loose sand deep burrowers. Stay away from them and you will be fine keeping wise.


----------



## beney_boy (Jul 12, 2010)

i would love to get some scorpions, pedes and Ts but i wouldnt know where to start though now i know. what are the recommended beginner Ts?


----------



## Klaery (Jul 12, 2010)

beney_boy said:


> i would love to get some scorpions, pedes and Ts but i wouldnt know where to start though now i know. what are the recommended beginner Ts?



They are all pretty easy though I would recommend a _Phlogius_ species for a beginner. This has nothing to do with them being easier to keep or anything though. I recommend these as they grow fast, grow big and are more active (outside their burrow) then some of the other species. If it's your first and only tarantula you are going to want these attributes as it will make keeping/observing more interesting for you.


----------



## beney_boy (Jul 12, 2010)

oh awesome thanks. i was looking at the sarinas, they are beautiful. what would you recommend as the 'perfect' housing for a sarina or goliath?


----------



## Klaery (Jul 12, 2010)

beney_boy said:


> oh awesome thanks. i was looking at the sarinas, they are beautiful. what would you recommend as the 'perfect' housing for a sarina or goliath?


 
I actually keep mine using a bit of a controversial method. It works very well but I am still perfecting it so I wont recommend it. What is usually recommended though is the following:

Small tank, about 30cm cubed for a large mature female is plenty. Then fill it at least 10cm (preferably deeper) with moist, not wet coco peat or peat moss (if you squeeze it in your hand no water should squeeze out). Being in Victoria you may also choose to use a heat cord/thermostat to keep the temp up but its not necessary if your house temp stays above 10 degrees. Ventilation will depend on your lid design but you do not need a heap of it, if you get to much condensation on the side then add more  Keep in mind they can climb glass and are strong so the standard tank top is no good. 

That is pretty much it. I also add half a terracotta pot that has been cut down the middle like you would for small herps facing forward in the middle of the tank. This just ensures all my t's burrows face forward in the middle of the tank for viewing and easy access.

If you are after more info head over to Australian Invertebrate Forum - Forum and we will help you out 
Dan


----------



## beney_boy (Jul 12, 2010)

awesome thanks Dan. i signed up yesterday, username beney_boy


----------

